# ///AVIN Avant-2 Android 4 w/ Dual Core CPU 1.784Ghz Capacitive 128GB for E46 E39 E53



## avinusa.com (Aug 17, 2014)

*Official: ///AVIN Avant-2 Android 4 w/ Dual Core CPU 1.784Ghz Capacitive Multi Touch Screen *
*For BMW E46, E39, and E53*

























​

Hi I wanted to share with you guys the new ///AVIN Avant-2 Full Android GPS Navigation System for the BMW E46, E39, and E53 I have been working on. A little about me before I go into detail about the new system. I am from the San Francisco Bay Area and have been a registered member of E46Fanatics for more than 10 years. Some of you might know me better as *M3Evolution* the guy that makes and supports the custom Dynavin Android ROM. I am happy and proud to say that I am now a full supporting sponsor of Bimmerfest!

After working on the custom Dynavin Android ROM and speaking with and helping the many frustrated Dynavin Android owners from all over the world I sought out to develop a new system. I got a lot of great advices and suggestions from other helpful E46Fanatics members and Dynavin owners of what kind of features they would want the new hardware and software to have. My goal was not to only fix all the problems we had with our Dynavin systems but to go beyond that and introduce more advance features, better user experience, all while keeping it simple and intuitive to use. This last part was especially important since we will be using this in our cars driving at the legal speed limit of course.

The BMW Avant-2 series hardware and software was inspired by the many great BMW forum members. We listened to many owners of different systems about the problems they had, what annoyed them most, and what their ideal perfect system would be like. We sought out to develop a system that would try to meet those high expectations. Even the BMW Avant-2 Premium Amber UI color scheme was recommended by BMW forum members to compliment the BMW dashboard and interior. The BMW Avant-2 series is designed to be fast, reliable, simple, and intuitive to use. The UI design is meant to be intuitive so you can keep your eyes and attention on the road. The AVIN Avant-2 hardware was designed to keep true to the original factory look and feel of your BMW. It's Torque built-in compatibility makes it easy for you to access your cars diagnostic directly from the 7" touchscreen. It is always ready to go whenever you are (video demo of startup time in post#22). It's a full Android system but does not require you to be a rocket scientist or an Android developer to take advantage of its advance features.

Now you can have easy access to your GMail, Facebook, Pandora, *Spotify*, Google Music, Waze, Google Maps Navigation, Youtube HD, Yelp, Foursquare, Soundhound, Shazam, and thousands more apps from Google Play store. You can even make and receive Voip phone calls without ever using any of your cellphone minutes.

Installation is simple with the included plug-n-play OEM harness connector. There is no need for any modification to the factory wires or harnesses.

We surveyed many current BMW owners and asked them what are the most important features that they wanted out of their stereo / navigation system and the overwhelming response was ease of use and more importantly reliability. We depend on our cars to get us from point A to point B quickly and efficiently as possible. When we start our cars we want our Navigation system to be ready to go when we are. The ///AVIN Avant-2 is powered on and fully usable within a few seconds of starting your car. This is the fastest start time I have seen out of any Android in-car navigation system out there on the market today. So if you are in the market for an Android in-car Navigation system one of the first thing you should ask is how long do I have to sit and wait after starting the car before I can start inputting my destination address and then driving off. (video demo of the amazingly fast startup time of the ///AVIN Avant-2 in post#22)

The HOME, BACK, MENU buttons on the panel of the ///AVIN Avant-2 AA-BE46 are very important.

There are some APPs (eg. Torque, SlingPlayer) that will force fullscreen and that means the top statusbar with the digital Home, Menu, Back buttons will disappear and the app takes over the entire screen. This can be a great thing because APPs like Torque or other video or games apps can take advantage of the entire screen. Navigation maps can also take advantage of the fullscreen to display map and directions. There are other systems on the market that do not have these important hard buttons. The owners of those systems will have no way to exit an app or go back to the Home screen if there were no physical HOME,BACK, MENU buttons. The only option for users of those other system is to turn off their car and restart the entire navigation system if they get stuck.

If you are in the market for an Android in-car navigation make sure it has physical HOME, BACK, MENU buttons or you will be stuck and unable to get out of fullscreen APPs like Torque

Being a long time E46Fanatics registered member and owner of other previous navigation system myself I understand the concern about quality, reliability, after sales service, and warranty.

To ensure that all our customers receive the highest quality products we personally visit the factories where they are made and do our own quality control tests. We cooperate and work closely with the engineers as well. We do not depend on third parties to do the inspection for us. Any products that do not pass our strict standards gets rejected. After each order that we receive we personally fully test each unit again before shipping out to customers. This ensure our customers gets the highest quality and most reliable products. All of our products are backed by a *1 year US warranty*. If customers ever need to send a product in for service our service center is conveniently located in Northern California.

There is currently a *discount* towards a new *///AVIN Avant-2 BMW E46 Full Android GPS Navigation System *for those that have generously donated for my custom M3Evolution Dynavin Android ROM. *The discount is up to $100 OFF*. Message us for more details.

I will try to update this post with more information soon. If there are any questions you can reply here or email me at [email protected] .

*You can now Chat with us Live directly from our website 
www.avinusa.com*​


----------



## avinusa.com (Aug 17, 2014)

*Avant-2 YouTube Demo*

http://youtu.be/wxKlEtxcJBg http://youtu.be/JqFlypTyuy0

Skip to 2:10 seconds in the first video to see the multi touch capacitive screen in action.

https://avinusa.com/bmw-e46-avant2-full-android-multimedia-navigation-system.html

*For more great videos checkout Qtonic reviews of the Avant-2*

http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showthread.php?t=1033802

http://youtu.be/s5eKsKpeGy4 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVm3gAJCClg


----------



## avinusa.com (Aug 17, 2014)

*1 Free Torque Compatible Bluetooth OBD2 - BLACK with each AVIN Avant-2 order.*

Offer valid while Tim's *AVIN Avant-2* review post is still on the main page of E46Fanatics.com and while supplies last. 
Please email me at [email protected] immediately after you have placed your order and mention this offer to request the 1 Free OBD2 adapter. 
The free offer will not be valid if we do not receive the email request immediately after the order is placed.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/news/791375/avin-avant2-review-1000-mile-trip-to-bimmerfest-east/



https://avinusa.com/bmw-e46-avant2-full-android-multimedia-navigation-system.html

*According to the Google Play App store there are over 1,000,000 reason to choose the AVIN Avant-2 over the Dynavin N6.*

https://avinusa.com/bmw-5-series-e39-x5-e53-avant2-full-android-multimedia-navigation-system.html

Two very popular apps amongst BMW enthusiast are the *Torque* and *BMWhat* app. 
Both apps have been tested and confirmed to work great with the *AVIN Avant-2* and our BMW E46.









Description
- Advanced car diagnostic App for BMW cars 
- The only specific diagnostic tool for BMW on Android!
- With this app you can read out fault codes like the experts.
- While OBD Readers are limited to a small number of electronic control units (ECUs) and even a smaller number of fault codes, this app reads out practically all compatible ECUs.
- Normally this is only possible with very expensive expert equipment.
- Now you can check your car yourself in-depth!
- It provides modell specific fault code explanations.
- ...and you can even clear the stored manufacturer DTC fault codes - not just OBD!
Main features are:
- Perform selected in-depth fault analysis
- Provide model specific text explanation of fault code
- Send the analysis protocol per email
- Clear DTC fault codes
- Codings with many possibilities
- Engine parameter monitoring for many engines

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.iViNi.bmwhatLite





















Torque OBD2

Description
See what your car is doing in realtime, get OBD fault codes, car performance, sensor data and more!
Torque is a vehicle / car performance / diagnostics tool and scanner that uses an OBD II Bluetooth adapter to connect to your OBD2 engine management / ECU
Layout your own dashboard with the widgets / gauges you want!
It can use the GPS to provide tracker logs with OBD engine logging so you can see what you were doing at any point in time
It can also show and reset a DTC / CEL / fault code like a scantool. Helps you fix your car and helps keep repair costs down!
Torque also features:
* Dyno / Dynomometer and Horsepower/HP & Torque
* Can read Transmission Temperatures (vehicle dependant)
* 0-60 speed timings - more accurate than just using plain old GPS - see how fast your car is (or truck )
* CO2 emissions readout
* Customisable dashboard & profiles
* Video your journey using the Track Recorder plugin with onscreen OBDII data overlay - a black box for your car/truck!
* Automatically send GPS tagged tweets directly to twitter (for example if you are going on a road trip)
* Massive fault code database for lookup of fault codes from different manufacturers
* Theme support (choose from different themes to change the look of your dashboard)
* Send logging information to web or email CSV/KML for analysis via excel / openoffice reader
* Heads up display / HUD mode for night time driving
* Compass (GPS Based) that won't suffer magnetic interference
* GPS Speedometer/Tracking and realtime web upload capability - see what you were doing and your engine, at a point in time
* Turbo boost feature for vehicles that support MAP and MAF sensors (VW & Golf / Audi / Seat etc supported)
* Alarms and warnings (for example if your coolant temperature goes over 120C whilst driving) with voice/speech overlay
* Car dock support
* Graph data
* MPG
* Able to share screenshots to Facebook, Twitter, Google+, Email, etc

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.prowl.torque





The current *AVIN Avant-2* unit supports connection with the Valentine One Radar detector and displays the radar information on the AVIN touchscreen. Now you can install the Valentine One radar in places where potential thieves can not see it and still have access to the radar indicators and bogey count. You would need the V1Connection Bluetooth module and then pair it with the AVIN unit. We tested it with the YaV1 app available for download from the Google Play store and it works great.

ANDROID-V1connection

If anyone has questions about this feature or anything about the *AVIN Avant-2* unit feel free to chat with us LIVE directly from our site. *www.AVINUSA.com*

[url]https://avinusa.com/bmw-5-series-e39-x5-e53-avant2-full-android-multimedia-navigation-system.html


















[/URL]
Description of the YaV1 free app:

YaV1 (Yet Another V1 application) enhances the capabilities of your Valentine One Radar Locator when used in conjunction with the V1Connection Bluetooth adapter, and allows you to tailor its performance to fit your driving style.
Improve your Situational Awareness with:
* 3 View types - a classic V1 style, a detailed frequency Alerts view, and a Filtered view that allows you to set your own criteria
* Onscreen speed and bearing display
* SAVVY emulation to automatically silence any alerts below a specified speed limit
* GPS-based lockouts to permanently ignore known falses
* Drift adjustable dynamically while running
* Define your own "In The Box" frequency ranges for high-priority alerts, display filters, or automute parameters
* Voice alerts enabled per defined box
* Set your own sounds for audio alerts on your phone
* Background mode can display an overlay view with alert on top of other foreground applications
* Log your alerts and export them into Google Maps for later review or to match them up with footage from a dashcam
Fine-tune your Valentine One:
* Create and manage Profiles of V1 settings that can be pushed to the V1 with the tap of a button
* Enable European mode and configure Custom Sweeps to maximize your reactivity to threats specific to your region

Here is a link to the YaV1 Android app if you guys want to check out what it can do.
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.franckyl.yav1

​

* Car Camera DVR GPS Black Box Driving Recorder *

https://avinusa.com/dvr-camera-720.html

The Avant-2 now supports Car Camera DVR GPS Black Box Driving Recorder. This car camera records your driving in 720P high definition and saves the video to your sdcard. You can record 100's of hours of driving as it is only limited by the size of your sdcard. The camera can be mounted to your front windshield and can be tilted for the perfect recording angle. The camera also records and display the current time and GPS coordinates on the played back video. This is perfect for recording an accident scene as it will record the date and time as well as the exact gps location of where it happened. The camera is connected by USB and camera view displayed on the Avant-2 LCD touchscreen.

raichean did a Nice DIY install guide for the DVR GPS Black Box Driving Recorder 
http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showthread.php?t=1034241
http://forum.e46fanatics.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=564743&d=1404878795


----------



## avinusa.com (Aug 17, 2014)

*Advance Sound Settings:
*
The AVIN Avant-2 uses a high performance signal audio processor with fully integrared audio filters specifically designed for car radio applications. The AVIN Avant-2 allows you to fully customize your sound settings. Soft-step speaker and subwoofer control. You can choose from the many different Preset or fine tune it exactly how you like. You can adjust the Bass, Middle, Treble, Loudness, Sound Field, Damping Factor, Wet Signal, Dry Signal, Effect Strength, Max Gain, Max Ouput, Limit Threshold

https://avinusa.com/bmw-e46-avant2-full-android-multimedia-navigation-system.html


----------



## avinusa.com (Aug 17, 2014)

​


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## avinusa.com (Aug 17, 2014)

Hey Guys!

We just released a new software update for the unit recently. It has been emailed out to all BMW AVIN Avant-2 owners. If you have not received the email with the new update please contact me at [email protected] and I will send it to you.

Changelog:

1. CarMirror aka MirrorLink
You can now connect your Android phone (Iphone will soon be supported too) to the Avant-2 unit via USB cable and mirror your phones display on to the Avant-2 touch screen. You will now be able to display, listen, and control your phone from the Avant-2 touch screen.

2. FM AM Radio Area Settings
Now you can easily switch radio frequency settings to your specific region.

3. Volume Memory
The unit will now remember your last volume settings up to Volume 20. So if your volume is set at 20 or lower when you restart the unit it will resume at that same volume level. If you had your volume set higher then 20 then on restart it will drop to a max volume of 20.

4. Desktop Floating Button - disabled by default

5. DVR Camera aka Tachograph been updated.
Now you can set the dvr camera to auto record when the unit boots up.

6. Advanced Audio Settings
System Settings Menu - Sound


----------



## avinusa.com (Aug 17, 2014)

*MirrorLINK*

You can now connect your Android phone (iPhone will soon be supported too) to all Avant-2 unit via USB cable and mirror your phones display on to the Avant-2 touch screen.  You will now be able to display, listen, and control your phone all from the AVIN Avant-2 touch screen.

http://youtu.be/7VCBeuknIMw


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2014)

bump for some nice new features...


----------



## BravermanBeamer (Dec 18, 2013)

I've got an 03 530i sport. No bluetooth, stock radio. What would I need to get torque and bmwhat to work? Thanks!


----------



## m3evolution (Feb 6, 2003)

BravermanBeamer said:


> I've got an 03 530i sport. No bluetooth, stock radio. What would I need to get torque and bmwhat to work? Thanks!


To use Torque all you need is a Bluetooth OBD2 adapter.

To use BMWhat according to their app developer you will need to use their USB OBD2 cable to get full functionality of the BMWhat app.


----------



## BravermanBeamer (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks m3evolution. Any vids for DIY? How about the wifi?


----------



## BravermanBeamer (Dec 18, 2013)

Also, reading up on this recommended bmwhat cable for e39's. Seems torque will offer more, give or take, for older models. Basically I just want to know if I invest in this, what will I need to get it all to work? Thanks again


----------



## BravermanBeamer (Dec 18, 2013)

What model is best for e39 2003 530i? Thanks! Can't wait to get this in! WiFi just automatically work? What about bluetooth?


----------



## BravermanBeamer (Dec 18, 2013)

m3evolution said:


> To use Torque all you need is a Bluetooth OBD2 adapter.
> 
> To use BMWhat according to their app developer you will need to use their USB OBD2 cable to get full functionality of the BMWhat app.


What model is best for e39 2003 530i? Thanks! Can't wait to get this in! WiFi just automatically work?


----------



## m3evolution (Feb 6, 2003)

BravermanBeamer said:


> What model is best for e39 2003 530i? Thanks! Can't wait to get this in! WiFi just automatically work? What about bluetooth?


The BMW 5 Series E39 Avant-2 Full Android Multimedia Navigation System will work for you.

https://avinusa.com/bmw-5-series-e39-x5-e53-avant2-full-android-multimedia-navigation-system.html

Both Wifi and Bluetooth are built-in into the unit. Both can be set to automatically connect to Wifi hotspot and your Bluetooth phone.


----------



## BlaqBimmer (Oct 23, 2014)

I purchased one of these a couple weeks ago and tried to connect the mirror app last night. Well the mirror app didn't work and now the screen of the unit turns off after about 30 seconds and freezes the entire unit if I turn off the car in that state. I've already checked the settings for Screensaver and rebooted many times and the problem persists. 

Are there any updates available? And howcome you don't simply post all updates here instead of emailing them out individually..?


----------



## m3evolution (Feb 6, 2003)

Hey Guys

Just uploaded a new software update dated 06-08-2015. Email me at [email protected] for a copy.

Change log:

Fixed pre_installed_app unpacking bug in the previous update. Make sure to use a sdcard that is clean that you just fully formatted it FAT32 and only have the update folder on it to perform the software update. If this is not done you might get stuck at the app unpacking stage.

1. Added new AVIN boot animation. Replaces the old "Android" animation.

2. Added "Media Volume Control" app that adjusts the media volume automatically according to your cars speed.

3. Added "VideoReg" Demo app that works with our Front DVR Camera. It has a lot more advance features then the "tachograph" app. You must set the video resolution and front camera resolution in the app settings to 1280 x 720 for it work.

4. Added the following apps: Ulysse Speedometer, AirPin for use with iPhone Airplay, PowerAmp, HERE Maps, and updated other apps

5. Added "1Mobile Market" an alternative to the Google Play app store (Google Play Store is still installed).


----------



## m3evolution (Feb 6, 2003)

Here is a screenshot of the new app for the Front DVR camera.






https://avinusa.com/bmw-e46-full-android-gps-navigation-system.html


----------

